# Buying an already-milking goat



## cdanna (Dec 17, 2012)

Does anyone have experience buying a milk goat that is already milking? I am interested in getting milk goats this year (Leaning towards mini-Nubian or min-Oberhalsi if I can find them!), but I do not want to buy a kid and have to wait a year or two before I can get some milk. It seems like most breeders don't really want to sell mature goats, which I get, but I just am not sure what to do about this little conundrum. Any advice would be appreciated! 

PS I live in Northern California


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

You can find goats already in milk or get one who already bred and due to kid in a couple months. They will be higher than dry does but should fit in with what your wanting. If you decide to get a bred doe you can sell the babies once weaned to recoup part of the money you spent to get the doe. I would keep any doeling babies so she has a pen mate though.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

It's hard to tell just where in the milk cycle an already producing nanny is. Reputable breeder/milker should be pretty reliable, but if they sell off a "in milk"producer it's usually to cull some undesirable trait/personality.

Getting an already bred, soon to freshen (preferably not a ff) would be ideal even if, as already mentioned, it required a premium price.

Bob


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Most breeders will start having some milkers for sale through the spring. They are usually their "cull" does meaning they may not be as good of quality as another doe that is the same age. A lot of show breeders only keep a certain number of each age so they don't have too many to show. Milkers are worth more than a kid or a dry doe, but if you figure the cost of raising a kid to breeding age and then until she is fresh, buying a milker is way cheaper than buying a kid. 

When you go to look at a doe, make sure you can milk her. Some does have very short, slender teats that are almost impossible to milk. Others have fat teats that can also be hard to milk. Ask if the doe has been hand or machine milked. Machine milked does may not be as tolerant to hand milking as a doe who has already been hand milked. A good breeder will let you try milking the doe before you take her home/make a decision. Seeing the doe get on the stand will help give you an idea of her stand manners and how she behaves.


----------



## cdanna (Dec 17, 2012)

crocee said:


> You can find goats already in milk or get one who already bred and due to kid in a couple months. They will be higher than dry does but should fit in with what your wanting. If you decide to get a bred doe you can sell the babies once weaned to recoup part of the money you spent to get the doe. I would keep any doeling babies so she has a pen mate though.


It would be really cool to get one who is already bred! I hadn't thought of that. I have Pygoras already so if I didn't end up keeping the kids she would have company. Thanks for the advice


----------



## cdanna (Dec 17, 2012)

ptgoats45 said:


> Most breeders will start having some milkers for sale through the spring. They are usually their "cull" does meaning they may not be as good of quality as another doe that is the same age. A lot of show breeders only keep a certain number of each age so they don't have too many to show. Milkers are worth more than a kid or a dry doe, but if you figure the cost of raising a kid to breeding age and then until she is fresh, buying a milker is way cheaper than buying a kid.
> 
> When you go to look at a doe, make sure you can milk her. Some does have very short, slender teats that are almost impossible to milk. Others have fat teats that can also be hard to milk. Ask if the doe has been hand or machine milked. Machine milked does may not be as tolerant to hand milking as a doe who has already been hand milked. A good breeder will let you try milking the doe before you take her home/make a decision. Seeing the doe get on the stand will help give you an idea of her stand manners and how she behaves.


Thanks for responding. Yeah, I was thinking about how much more expensive it would probably be to buy a kid and raise her until she freshens. I think I would rather have a "cull" doe than have to wait! Thanks for your advice, I will start contacting breeders in the spring!


----------



## cdanna (Dec 17, 2012)

Arkie said:


> It's hard to tell just where in the milk cycle an already producing nanny is. Reputable breeder/milker should be pretty reliable, but if they sell off a "in milk"producer it's usually to cull some undesirable trait/personality.
> 
> Getting an already bred, soon to freshen (preferably not a ff) would be ideal even if, as already mentioned, it required a premium price.
> 
> Bob


Makes sense, thank you! I had no idea where to start, now I know what to start looking for in the spring!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would start contacting breeders now and visit farms. Then they will have you on their mind if they have a milker that they want to sell. If you visit farms, you can be sure the goats look healthy and the farm is clean.


----------



## cdanna (Dec 17, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I would start contacting breeders now and visit farms. Then they will have you on their mind if they have a milker that they want to sell. If you visit farms, you can be sure the goats look healthy and the farm is clean.


Great idea, thanks! I'll do that.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I bought both my ND's while they were in milk. I see lots of ads on our local Craigslist site - some from breeders, others from folks thinning their herds or just getting out of goats altogether. I knew there were risks from buying that way, but I'm happy with my results. Mine came from a local 4H'er. One doe was smaller than ideal for showing, and the other was too large. Both are great milkers, and as a first-timer, it was GREAT being able to taste their milk and have her show me HOW to milk. I didn't have to deal with "teaching" the goat to get on the milk stand, etc... they already knew what to do.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That's how I started out. Gypsy was milking, and Busy Bee was a kid. Your doe will need company, and I would have the breeder teach you to milk on the farm. Choose someone really easy to milk that isn't a known "dancer" :thumb:


----------



## Marty1876 (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes, avoid Dancers at almost all costs. They are a reall pain. Also, I avoided starting with kids when I got into Nigerian Dwarfs. I bought one doe in milk, and one doeling that was supposed to be bred (8 monthes old). She didn't take, and I had to rebreed, but that's just part of the deal sometimes. It was free.

I would just talk to anyone with goats your interested in. Almost anyone selling a goat will know when she kidded, and if they've milker her before. If they don't know, skip the doe. Also definately taste the milk, and have a go at milking her before you buy. Fair is fair, if they refuse, reject the doe. 

You must keep two goats togather. They are intolerably loud and needy if alone. 

We get rid of does and kids becasue I have a set limit on how many goats over a few mothes old I allow. I sometimes sell babies as bottle babies, or sell them at 8 weeks. Some are researved in advance of birth, and just go home at 8 weeks. I would sell a doe as a family milker if she didn't produce enough by the end of her second freshoning to gain her stars in milk testing. I strongly want only star milking stock, but just becaue a doe is a bit shy of that doesn't mean shes bad. It just means that I want 1+ quart per milking by 2nd freshoning min, but for Nigerians Dwarfs, anything over a quart a day is above average. They are not very big goats.


----------



## cdanna (Dec 17, 2012)

FarmerJen said:


> I bought both my ND's while they were in milk. I see lots of ads on our local Craigslist site - some from breeders, others from folks thinning their herds or just getting out of goats altogether. I knew there were risks from buying that way, but I'm happy with my results. Mine came from a local 4H'er. One doe was smaller than ideal for showing, and the other was too large. Both are great milkers, and as a first-timer, it was GREAT being able to taste their milk and have her show me HOW to milk. I didn't have to deal with "teaching" the goat to get on the milk stand, etc... they already knew what to do.


I didn't even think of checking CL or 4H, thanks for the tip!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I bought Heidi as a doe in milk. It has been so nice to have an experienced doe! She has had kids before and been hand milked...so she is teaching me. But, she does start to "dance" if she runs out of grain on the stand.....


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I have to laugh a little. I have sold Pepper in milk twice. Now, I have milked her. She jumps up on the stand, eats her grain and is very nice to milk. Her milk is excellent, very rich/creamy great tasting. But, send her to a newbie and she acts like such a *#*@! Nobody can milk her, she's mean to the other goats, she's noisy. 

So, Pepper will stay here from now on and I will enjoy her. I used to think she was a bit on an outcast, she is usually on her own out there, unless she has a kid. Now I've decided she's the "herd queen" and prefers to be alone.

Ask the owner, if it doesn't work out, can you bring her back or will you have to "deal" her yourself. I just took her back and refunded. I have an excellent reputation, so I can afford to "stand behind my goats". Both the above ladies opted to purchase kids after that, and raise them. I will probably get them back for breeding. Love to see them "all grown up".


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Di- That's funny! She must know you'll take her back if she acts up


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Di said:


> I have to laugh a little. I have sold Pepper in milk twice. Now, I have milked her. She jumps up on the stand, eats her grain and is very nice to milk. Her milk is excellent, very rich/creamy great tasting. But, send her to a newbie and she acts like such a *#*@! Nobody can milk her, she's mean to the other goats, she's noisy.
> 
> So, Pepper will stay here from now on and I will enjoy her. I used to think she was a bit on an outcast, she is usually on her own out there, unless she has a kid. Now I've decided she's the "herd queen" and prefers to be alone.
> 
> Ask the owner, if it doesn't work out, can you bring her back or will you have to "deal" her yourself. I just took her back and refunded. I have an excellent reputation, so I can afford to "stand behind my goats". Both the above ladies opted to purchase kids after that, and raise them. I will probably get them back for breeding. Love to see them "all grown up".


Reminded me of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skin_Game 

Bob


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

Are you still looking I have an Ob and an Ob/LaMancha mix that just freshened 2 weeks ago and they are on my downsizing list. Nice girls I just have too many.


----------



## cdanna (Dec 17, 2012)

Lily's Mom said:


> Are you still looking I have an Ob and an Ob/LaMancha mix that just freshened 2 weeks ago and they are on my downsizing list. Nice girls I just have too many.


I am! I am not going to be ready to make a purchase until late May, though, I think. (I am going on vacation in May) When are you looking to sell, and are you located close to Northern CA?


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I have bought a few does in milk from different situations. The first doe we ever bought was a "herd reduction" of sorts where the young man had 30 or so goats and they were housed w/ a buck so they just kept multiplying...they were used to clear his land but finally once the job was done his parent said he had to downsize...The girl we got was a 5 year old Saanen that we milked for two years! She only cost $100.00 and is still my favorite goat.
Another goat we got in milk from a commercial goat dairy that the woman was slowly getting out of. She was a FF and gave us 1 gallon a day. We acquired two last year, one from a friend after selling a Lamancha who was too hyper to work with and another who just needed a home.
The best thing to do is look in your local paper, Craigslist (be careful, though) and just ask around. I would call your county extension office. They will know of any "hidden gems" in your area.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

a lot of people can only keep so many but will keep their promising juniors breed them and freshen, then choose which ones to keep for their show string and herd. Then the others will be sold in milk. Its not that they are bad goats but mostly they decided to keep a doe kid from that doe and she is now available for sale to keep numbers at a certain level. 

so not all "cull" goats are really bad goats.


----------

